# Encounter Decks Are Today’s RPGNow/DriveThruRPG Deal!



## InkwellIdeas (Mar 8, 2016)

*Encounter Decks Are Today’s RPGNow/DriveThruRPG Deal!*

Today’s DriveThruRPG/RPGNow deal of the day is Inkwell Idea’s Encounter Decks 1 (plus a matching sale on Encounter Decks 2, Encounter Decks 3, and our NPC Portraits Deck: Fantasy).

Encounter Decks are what would happen if you crossed the Book of Lairs (single page mini-adventures) with cards.

Each of the 54+ encounter cards helps you build a dynamic mini-adventure! Draw a card for an adventure outline. The outline includes backstory, ways to get the PCs involved, several encounter ideas, and two suggestions to wrap up or follow up.


Draw other card(s) for a map. If it doesn’t fit the story, draw another. Maps are buildings, dungeons, caves, or wilderness. Some maps are designed to connect to others and can also connect to DungeonMorph Cards.Draw other cards for trap ideas or plot twists as needed.
If you don’t like the suggestion on the card you pick, draw another.
Tired of giving out another 100 copper pieces? When the situation arises, look for the “Trivial? Treasure” suggested on a card.
Encounter Decks are perfect for stocking a hex crawl or developing a side trek on the fly!

We’ve also discounted the price of the printed cards.

See the link above or the upper right corner of the DriveThruRPG/RPGNow home page to get this deal.


----------

